# Sirius Looking Up - Touts Winning Season



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"...from deep gloom to cautious optimism"*


> *SkyReport
> *
> Back from the slippery slope of subscriber declines, Sirius XM closed its second quarter 2010 with net adds of 583,249. That's versus a decline of -185,999 in 2Q09 and it brings Sirius' first half adds to 754,690 net new subs.
> 
> ...


www.mediabiz.com/


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Interesting indeed. My Wife and I just bought a new Minivan with Sirius in it and the free trial, I am assuming that they wouldn't count me in as a new sub until I am a paying customer. Which I probably won't become one as we don't drive enought to justify the cost.

But interesting.


----------

